# What's the best way to play N64 games? Console vs emulation.



## SG (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm thinking both lastability and graphics here (N64 = composite, PC = RGB equivalent?).

How well is PC emulation on this front?  What about framerate heavy games like Perfect Dark? I'm paranoid about my N64 carts one day dying.


----------



## Foxle (Jun 7, 2009)

Most of the earlier games for the N64 work flawlessly.  Pilot Wings, Mario 64, etc.  However, certain games like Space Station Silicon Valley still give the emulators some troubles.  There are fixes and workarounds, which generally involve switching out graphics plugins, etc.  I'm afraid I don't know much about Perfect Dark, but for the most part I'm pretty sure you can play almost all of the N64 games with enough elbow grease.  However, the situation is still far from the point-and-click nature of NES and SNES emulation.  Oh, and forget about it if you want to emulate off of Windows.  Mac OS X has terrible N64 emulators ._.;


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 7, 2009)

Perfect Dark worked perfectly for me (no pun intended).  In fact, I'd say it looked better than on a TV using the composite cable.  
Only thing I didn't like was having to use the keyboard to control, but you can always purchase a USB controller.


----------



## SG (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for replies guys. It seems that the N64 is therefore the hardest console to keep playing games on properly.

The PSX onwards was all on discs so backups can easily be made, data from memory cards easily duplicated.  Consoles pre N64 are all pretty much perfectly emulated.

The N64 however carts can die, data can be lost and is impossible to duplicate easily.  What to do?  It's my fave console.


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 30, 2009)

Emulation, despite its perks like hi-res and savestates, can be lame at times, because it's emulation. It's not always perfect. A decent PC is needed for those bulky Rare games, and graphical glitchiness is common for almost any game. Not to mention, playing on a keyboard is plain frustrating, so investing in a game pad is a must (analog and easy-to-reach-buttons are essential).


----------



## Lord_Moeton (Jul 3, 2009)

I agree that there are some awesome games for n64. Emulation is far too glitchy. My advice is to get 2 cheap consoles from eBay and get them professionally serviced to keep them running. It is either that or play poor quality, flawed games. That is what I have done.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 5, 2009)

There is no real substitute for the original machine.

TrolleyDave and lots of others have something to say about emulation here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=163364


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2009)

I gotta agree with Hadrian, the real deal is the best way to play even more so with the N64.  Emulation for the N64 is pretty poor in my opinion, I know lots of people love it and talk about swapping plugins and all that but it still never looks right to me.

If you're only asking cos of battery life then I wouldn't worry too much.  All my Megadrive/SNES games still save like they're supposed to so I'd say the N64 cart batteries still have a bit of life left in em.  Even if the battery goes there's guides on how to swap them out for fresh ones.  So you might lose some saves but look at like you get to complete some of your favourite games again.  Hell, I occasionally delete my old save games for that very reason!


----------



## spm12 (Oct 19, 2009)

i would get a n64 but dunno were to get it so the next best thing is the n64 right?


----------



## david432111 (Oct 19, 2009)

spm12 said:
			
		

> i would get a n64 but dunno were to get it so the next best thing is the n64 right?


You can always get one off of ebay, they go for around $25.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Oct 19, 2009)

craigslist often has them for dirt cheap


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Oct 20, 2009)

go around to pawn shops and flea markets they generally sell N64's  for about $20.
games will probably be about $5 a piece At these kinds of places to, but if you have a store near by that specialises in older games(i do) it's still best to look around for a better price on the game you are trying to get.
for example i found Conker's Bad Fur Day for $6.00 at a pawn shop while the local game store wanted $25.00 for it and the copy there was in a lot worse cosmetic condition(maker ripped up label and scratches).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 21, 2009)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> go around to pawn shops and flea markets they generally sell N64's  for about $20.
> games will probably be about $5 a piece At these kinds of places to, but if you have a store near by that specialises in older games(i do) it's still best to look around for a better price on the game you are trying to get.
> for example i found Conker's Bad Fur Day for $6.00 at a pawn shop while the local game store wanted $25.00 for it and the copy there was in a lot worse cosmetic condition(maker ripped up label and scratches).



$6 for Conkers Bad Fur Day is an incredible price!  Unboxed in the UK they usually go for silly money usually, and boxed is even more silly obviously!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2009)

I would get a adapter so you don't have to use the keyboard.  I think you make yourself one for a few bucks and some time...


----------



## dartdude6 (Oct 27, 2009)

IMO N64 emulation is the way to go (ON THE PC ONLY!) assuming you're playing a very popular game like Super Mario 64 or Zelda OoT or if you have a widescreen monitor that can't display a game in 4:3 (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) . If you get the Glide64 plugin and retexture packs for a game, the game can look way better than on an original console. Although a few games are pretty badly emulated on PC. Most will play, but a decent number of games will have graphical glitches.


----------

